# Relay Problem mit SMTP Auth

## loc-doc

Hallo Liste

/var/log/mail

```

May 23 12:26:27 [postfix/smtp] < domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx]: 220 p15114681.pureserver.info ESMTP Postfix

May 23 12:26:27 [postfix/smtp] > domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx]: EHLO linux.de.local

May 23 12:26:27 [postfix/smtp] < domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx]: 250-p15114681.pureserver.info

May 23 12:26:27 [postfix/smtp] < domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx]: 250-PIPELINING

May 23 12:26:27 [postfix/smtp] < domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx]: 250-SIZE 10240000

May 23 12:26:27 [postfix/smtp] < domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx]: 250-VRFY

May 23 12:26:27 [postfix/smtp] < domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx]: 250-ETRN

May 23 12:26:27 [postfix/smtp] < domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx]: 250-STARTTLS

May 23 12:26:27 [postfix/smtp] < domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx]: 250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5

May 23 12:26:27 [postfix/smtp] < domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx]: 250-AUTH=PLAIN LOGIN DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5

May 23 12:26:27 [postfix/smtp] < domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx]: 250-XVERP

May 23 12:26:27 [postfix/smtp] < domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx]: 250 8BITMIME

May 23 12:26:27 [postfix/smtp] server features: 0x1f size 10240000

May 23 12:26:27 [postfix/smtp] Using ESMTP PIPELINING, TCP send buffer size is 4096

May 23 12:26:27 [postfix/smtp] > domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx]: MAIL FROM:<abl@extranet.domain.net> SIZE=428

May 23 12:26:27 [postfix/smtp] > domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx]: RCPT TO:<info@alexandergessner.de>

May 23 12:26:27 [postfix/smtp] > domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx]: DATA

May 23 12:26:37 [postfix/smtp] < domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx]: 250 Ok

May 23 12:26:37 [postfix/smtp] < domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx]: 554 <info@alexandergessner.de>: Relay access denied

May 23 12:26:37 [postfix/smtp] connect to subsystem private/bounce

May 23 12:26:37 [postfix/smtp] send attr nrequest = 0

May 23 12:26:37 [postfix/smtp] send attr flags = 0

May 23 12:26:37 [postfix/smtp] send attr queue_id = 88CBD1B64

May 23 12:26:37 [postfix/smtp] send attr original_recipient = info@alexandergessner.de

May 23 12:26:37 [postfix/smtp] send attr recipient = info@alexandergessner.de

May 23 12:26:37 [postfix/smtp] send attr reason = host domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx] said: 554 <info@alexandergessner.de>: Relay access denied (in reply to RCPT TO command)

May 23 12:26:37 [postfix/smtp] private/bounce socket: wanted attribute: status

May 23 12:26:37 [postfix/smtp] input attribute name: status

May 23 12:26:37 [postfix/smtp] input attribute value: 0

May 23 12:26:37 [postfix/smtp] private/bounce socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

May 23 12:26:37 [postfix/smtp] input attribute name: (end)

May 23 12:26:37 [postfix/smtp] 88CBD1B64: to=<info@alexandergessner.de>, relay=domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx], delay=10, status=bounced (host domain.net[217.160.xxx.xxx] said: 554 <info@alexandergessner.de>: Relay access denied (in reply to RCPT TO command))

```

Warum steht in der zweiten Zeile EHLO linux.de.local sollte das nicht EHLO domain.net heissen ?

Was muss ich einstellen damit ich sehen kann ob er für den SMTP den Benutzer Name und Passwort verwendet.

smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/smtp_auth

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

DANKE !

gruß Alex

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm ich nehme an dein rechner heisst linux und deine domain der maschine ist de.local auf dieser maschine.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## loc-doc

Lokal heisst meine Maschine linux und die Domaine de.local

also linux.de.local

Also ist das in Ordnung wenn er sich dort mit linux.local.de vorstellt die es in der echten welt nicht gibt?

Das wird doch gebrüft oder?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *loc-doc wrote:*   

> Lokal heisst meine Maschine linux und die Domaine de.local
> 
> also linux.de.local
> 
> Also ist das in Ordnung wenn er sich dort mit linux.local.de vorstellt die es in der echten welt nicht gibt?
> ...

 

das ist default. jeder mailclient meldet sich bei einem ehlo oder helo command mit seinem ihm zugewiesenen FQDN. ob das geprüft wird hängt von der parametrierung des mailservers ab. es kann geprüft werden muss aber nicht geprüft werden. wenn dein rechner so heisst, dann ist das vollkommen okay wenn er sich so meldet beim mailserver. ich glaube das kannst du eigentlich kaum beeinflussen im mailclient.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## loc-doc

Also tut sich mein Postfix nicht Authen.. am Mailserver deswegen kein Relay oder ?

Oder an was könnte es noch liegen warum ich ein relay denied bekomme!

DANKE MAsterOf Magic!

----------

## loc-doc

Kanns du mir weiterhelfen wenn ich dir was von meine Postfix poste oder irgendwo ablege?

DANKE

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *loc-doc wrote:*   

> Also tut sich mein Postfix nicht Authen.. am Mailserver deswegen kein Relay oder ?
> 
> Oder an was könnte es noch liegen warum ich ein relay denied bekomme!
> 
> DANKE MAsterOf Magic!

 

poste doch mal den output von:

```
postconf -n
```

das was du mit

 *Quote:*   

> smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/smtp_auth

 

meinst ist wenn dein mailserver sich bei einem anderen mailserver authentifizieren soll. alles was in der postifix configuration mit smtp beginnt bezieht sich für den fall, wenn dein mailserver als smtp client arbeitet. wenn du dich an deinem mailserver authentifizieren sollst dann sind für  dich die parameter smtpd* wichtig

aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe soll dein postfix ja als smarthost arbeiten oder?

dann liess dir mal folgendes durch:

 *Quote:*   

> # The smtp_sasl_auth_enable parameter controls whether authentication
> 
> # is enabled in the Postfix SMTP client. By default, the Postfix SMTP
> 
> # client uses no authentication.
> ...

 

ich glaube du musst dann wohl zusätzlich noch diesen smtp_sasl_auth_enable=yes setzen.

wie du richtig erkannt hast authentifiziert sich dein postfix nämlich nicht, das hat aber nichts mit dem EHLO commando zu tun. es müsste nämtlich irgendwo im logfile der befehl AUTH stehen soweit ich weiss.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## loc-doc

postconf -n

```

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

default_privs = nobody

defer_transports = smtp

home_mailbox = .maildir/

inet_interfaces = $myhostname, localhost

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

mail_name = postfix mailer-daemon

mail_owner = postfix

mail_spool_directory = /var/mail

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost, localhost.$mydomain

mydomain = de.local

myhostname = linux.de.local

mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8, 172.16.1.0/24

mynetworks_style = host

myorigin = $myhostname

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.0.9-r1

recipient_delimiter = +

relay_domains = $mydestination

relayhost = sambatec.net

sample_directory = /etc/postfix/sample

sender_canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sender_canonical, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-canoni

cal.cf

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/smtp_auth

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, reject_unauth_

destination

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/cacert.pem

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/newcert.pem

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/newreq.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

smtpd_use_tls = yes

soft_bounce = no

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450

```

Danke!

----------

## loc-doc

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> meinst ist wenn dein mailserver sich bei einem anderen mailserver authentifizieren soll. alles was in der postifix configuration mit smtp beginnt bezieht sich für den fall, wenn dein mailserver als smtp client arbeitet. wenn du dich an deinem mailserver authentifizieren sollst dann sind für dich die parameter smtpd* wichtig 
> 
> 

 

Ja er muss sich auth.. aber er tut es nicht );

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe soll dein postfix ja als smarthost arbeiten oder?
> 
> 

 

smarthost ??

Postfix sollte mails intern Verteilen und externe Mails abgeben.

Bin leider kein Profi, nur anfänger aber das mit den AUTH stimmt da sollte da stehen und genau das ist mein Problem DANKE für deine Hilfe.

gruß Alex

----------

## MasterOfMagic

okay deine config sieht soweit okay aus ich würde aber folgendes setzen:

 *Quote:*   

> smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, ldap:ldapmailenab, permit_tls_clientcerts, permit_mynetworks,  check_relay_domains 

 

aber so wie es aussieht arbeitet dein mailclient nicht mit AUTH prüfe das bitte mal.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## loc-doc

Mail client ist :  mutt

----------

## MasterOfMagic

okay also dann fassen wir zusammen:

1.) mails die an interne adressen gehen, soll der server local zustellen.

2.) mails die extern rausgehen, soll der server beispielsweise an den mailserver von t-online schicken und der t-online server verteilt die mails dann an den eigentlich zuständigen mailserver des jeweiligen empfängers weiter. das hiesse dann, der t-online server wäre für deinen mailserver ein SMARTHOST. und wenn du dich bei diesen SMARTHOST mit smtp auth connecten willst dann musst du in deiner postfix configuration noch den parameter smtp_sasl_auth_enable=yes setzen. dann schickt dein mailserver auch dieses auth kommando an den anderen mailserver.

oder du willst mit deinem postfix die mails direkt an den jeweiligen mailserver des empfängers zustellen, dann brauchst du keinen SMARTHOST und du kannst deine konfiguration so lassen wie sie ist.

3.) wenn du dich mit mutt an deinem postfix mit smtp auth authentifizieren willst, dann musst du mutt dazu bringen, dass er das AUTH commando an den server schickt (also smtp auth fährt) und das ist dann kein postfix problem mehr.

ich hoffe nun ist einiges etwas klarer für dich

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## loc-doc

ok das mit den sasl ist noch klar, gibt es was wichtiges zu beachten wenn man nur sasl2 hat!

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *loc-doc wrote:*   

> ok das mit den sasl ist noch klar, gibt es was wichtiges zu beachten wenn man nur sasl2 hat!

 

hm guck dir einfach mal http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Postfix-Cyrus-Web-cyradm-HOWTO/ an. der teil mit sasl2 sollte für dich gleich sein. den rest mit mysql denke ich brauchst du nicht.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## loc-doc

Danke noch mal für deine Hilfe!

Ich habe mal nachgeschaut wegen mutt man soll mutt mit der option --with-sasl übersetzt werden ein emerge -pv

net-mail/mutt-1.5.4 [1.4.1] -ssl +nls +slang -cjk +crypt +imap

Sagt mir aber des mutt die sasl von der USE variable nicht nimmt.

Sorry aber das ist die letzte frage danke nochmals!

gruß Alex

----------

## MasterOfMagic

okay ich hab mir mal das ebuild für mutt 1.4.1 angesehen

ersetz da vielleicht mal testweise den teil

 *Quote:*   

> econf \
> 
> 		--sysconfdir=/etc/mutt \
> 
> 		--with-docdir=/usr/share/doc/mutt-$PVR \
> ...

 

durch

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> econf \
> 
> 		--sysconfdir=/etc/mutt \
> ...

 

dann sollte sich mutt wohl für sasl übersetzen lassen. ähnlich könntest du es auch für das mutt 1.5.4 machen, wenn du lieber den unstable mutt haben willst.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## loc-doc

Da gib es in Abschnitt 9 die Möglichkeit mit imap per CLI zu testen 

cyradm 

ja leider gibt es sie bei mir nicht wo finde ich das ein emerge -s cyradm kommt nix. 

DANKE!

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *loc-doc wrote:*   

> Da gib es in Abschnitt 9 die Möglichkeit mit imap per CLI zu testen 
> 
> cyradm 
> 
> ja leider gibt es sie bei mir nicht wo finde ich das ein emerge -s cyradm kommt nix. 
> ...

 

ehm meister wie wäre es damit?

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/pkgs/net-mail/cyrus-imap-admin.xml

dein paket müsste demnach cyrus-imap-admin heissen

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

